# Computer Speakers



## Gentoo (May 22, 2007)

I want a set new of 5.1 speakers for my computer. I have an older set of Cambridge Soundworks, but the little receiver unit is dying and not outputting properly. 

I would like something where I can run digital out from my soundcard to the receiver, like I have now. I can live with the speakers I have now, but short of buying a 5.1 receiver (the big kind) and putting that on my desk, I'm not sure what else I can do.

Anyone use any of these or can recommend any others?:

Newegg Speakers


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry I don't, but I have the 2.1 version that uses the same (IIRC) speakers as the X-530.....Soundwise, I actual like the detail and the sub goes low though it could be better (hence my plate amp, TB 8" subs,etc)

Can't comment on the 5.1 sound though, sorry....


Jeremy


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

this place sometimes has a 5.1 system by boston acoustics.

http://www.woot.com/Forums/ViewPost.aspx?PostID=1736280


----------



## flakko (Mar 11, 2006)

i'm using the Logitech Z-5500 right now, and they are sweet. get ungodly loud and the sound fills up my entire house if all the doors are open, and it sounds great doing it. bass is good, but wont go uber deep like some 12" or 15" car audio or HT subs.

make sure you have a good sound card with optical capabilities with these babies. the sound will come alive.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

http://store.digitalriver.com/servl...tona&id=ProductDetailsPage&productID=36221500


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

If you are going digital out of your soundcard, you could look for a outboard DAC to your speakers.

I find all of these computer speakers fall into the category of "impressive for their size."
If you are willing to go bigger and more expensive, go with powered studio monitors.

I have a pair of these and their 8 inch sub. Pretty impressive and muuuuch better sounding.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ESI-nEar06-Powe...ryZ47093QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cheers,

Jason


----------

